# Greenbank Police Headquaters June 2010



## Lamb Phall (Jun 21, 2010)

Greenbank Police Station formerly Longfield House, this place seems to get confused with Greenbank Ambulance station which was demolished in 2004.

On the 28th February 1935 Mr LA Dixon under secretary to the home department openend the new Police Headquaters and Magistrates Court at Greenbank, which was formerely Borough Prison.

The former prison chapel on the first floor was converted into the magistrates court and in the west wing of the building was the weights and measures office.

Now the building is pretty trashed and home to the homeless and herion addicts of Plymouth, used needles litter the place.

In recent times the buildng has been subject for conversion into flats and also a supermarket was interested in the land.






















Someones Home with their stash in the corner


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 21, 2010)

Absolutely criminal - no pun intended (well alright just a small one) But it really is such a shame to see buildings like this trashed !! Love the shots of the cells area !!
PS you obviously have larger KAHOONERS than me cos i dont think i'd be venturing in there !!!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you meet anyone?


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 21, 2010)

There was two of us, I would'nt go in alone.

Did'nt meet anyone but as you can see some sort of life form exists, got to admit that it was one of those moments when you thought you would come across a body or someones going to jump out of the darkness.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 21, 2010)

that is the old hospital if you look at the plans it match's up with that


----------



## chris (Jun 21, 2010)

You've got some really great colour effects.


----------



## dartmoordude (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice one..Have driven past many a time...must make the effort to have a look inside !!


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 21, 2010)

dangerous dave said:


> that is the old hospital if you look at the plans it match's up with that



Your wrong my report is on the old Police headquaters on Greenbank Road the Hospital that was behind this building was Freedom Fields Hospital. On Longfield Terrace (know Kensington Road)
Feedom Fields Hospital

National Archives

Those plans are of Greenbank Hospital.

Greenbank hospital was between Hospital Road and Clifton Place
Greenbank Hospital

Hope that helps


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 21, 2010)

Definitely agree that it's not the old hospital. Seen so many reports on here & elsewhere & finally someone else has actually put this right with a little research. The building adjoining this was the hospital laundry, & is littered with hundreds of needles along with the masses of pigeon floor warfare on the first floor.

No doubt this site is imminent for demolition, the norm for historic buildings in Plymouth it seems. Last time i visited there was huge chunks of roof caving in, along with some stupidly spongy floors but no junkies in sight. Photographed the cell area last year & back in March this year, & there was no home comforts for the addicts, looks like this has change recently.

Any pics of the courtroom LP?


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 21, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> Definitely agree that it's not the old hospital. Seen so many reports on here & elsewhere & finally someone else has actually put this right with a little research. The building adjoining this was the hospital laundry, & is littered with hundreds of needles along with the masses of pigeon floor warfare on the first floor.
> No doubt this site is imminent for demolition, the norm for historic buildings in Plymouth it seems. Last time i visited there was huge chunks of roof caving in, along with some stupidly spongy floors but no junkies in sight. Photographed the cell area last year & back in March this year, & there was no home comforts for the addicts, looks like this has change recently.
> 
> Any pics of the courtroom LP?



We also visited this building it does look like a laundrey and first thoughts was that it belong to the hospital.

But looking at the pictures (report to go up later) the construction of the building is not in keeping with the rest of the buildings ie metal girder construction.

I seem to think if my memory is functioning correctly that this building was used last by a linen laundering company I think it was cls. 

It looks like this building was built after freedom Fields was demolished, cant find anything on the web, any ideas 

Courtroom you mean the room with the wood panneling. ?


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Courtroom is first floor of the tower building but the floors are lethal.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 22, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> Courtroom is first floor of the tower building but the floors are lethal.



Ah, the floors are very dodgy didn't make it into the tower , will have to go back for another look .


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 24, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> No doubt this site is imminent for demolition


That's the best option for it! It's a haven for junkies & is full of discarded used needles!


----------



## steve_o (Jun 24, 2010)

The courtroom is a pain to get to. Dodgy floors getting into the tower building, and they are floors above the basement so its a long drop!

When we went, access to the actual room was sealed. I got a few shots pokeing the camara though the hole in the floor while standing/falling on some very rotten furniture!! But there very blurry. (no focus)

The place is a wreak tho, but worth a look. Just be very carefull of the needles, Wear some sturdy boots. There are thousands there!


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 25, 2010)

Now Boarded Up


----------



## steve_o (Jun 25, 2010)

> A DERELICT former prison, which has become home to junkies, graffiti artists and bored children,



I guess im the bored child out of the lot? 



> In 1991, then Plymouth Sutton MP Alan Clark backed the city council's efforts to get the building listed by English Heritage. Sadly it was deemed as having 'insufficient architectural or historic interest'.



So this building, 150+ years old, Stone built, lots of history - prison, courts, etc, Really nice looking with the tower and large sash windows, has characture. Can't be listed. Yet this heap of sh*t can????






Yup, This monstrosity is a Grade 2 listed building


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 25, 2010)

The 'crack-house' closure order was thought to have been the first such closure order proposed against a commercial firm in Plymouth and would have seen anyone trespassing on the property liable to arrest and a criminal prosecution for breaching the order rather than the current civil prosecution for trespass. 

LOL


----------



## ninjastyle (Jul 31, 2010)

nice pics! bit ironic that junkies were getting wasted in an old police headquarters eh!


----------



## Saz123 (Oct 28, 2010)

does anyone know if any demolition work has started on this place yet?


----------



## steve_o (Oct 31, 2010)

Nope. its still there. only a little more boarded up. Might be accessable tho


----------

